# maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?



## lorn (4. Juli 2009)

hallo zusammen. ich wollte mal fragen was am meisten sinn macht. sollte man bei den im titel genannten ködern noch einen teil von der hakenspitze frei lassen oder hat das keinen einfluss auf den anschlag?

vielen dank schonmal für alle antworten


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?*

Also, ich lasse bei allen dieser Köder die Hakenspitze frei und zwar komplett bis über den Widerhaken.


----------



## Finke20 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?*

:vik:

Also ich las bei Mais den Haken, auch bis über den Widerhaken frei.
Bei weichen Ködern wie Maden und Würmer nur die Spitze.
Aber du solltest es für dich selbst austesten.#a
Es kommt auch auf die Größe des Hakens an usw, usw.

Gruß Finke20 #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?*

Ich lasse die Hakenspitze mit Widerhaken grundsätzlich  frei.


----------



## Siermann (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?*

Ich lasse grundsätzlich die Spitze frei , es sei den die Fische beißen sehr"spitz" dan kann es Sinn machen die Hakrenflunke zu verdecken!
Bei Mais (Dosenmais) verstecke ich Grundsätzlich die Hakenspitze , bei Maden und Würmer lassse ich sie frei!

lg tim


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?*

Ob Made oder Mais: Ein Haken, dessen Spitze mühelos einen Fingernagel durchbohrt, hakt den Fisch in beiden Fällen sicher gleich gut, da hindert ihn kein weicher Köder wie Made oder Mais dran, egal ob Spitze verdeckt oder nicht.
Das ist aus meiner Sicht, eher ne Frage der Methode und nicht der Köderart.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?*

Richtig!#6

Hakenspitze frei bringt weniger Fehlbisse.#:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?*

jo auch bei mir bleibt die hackenspitze frei


----------



## carphunter 1808 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?*

ganz klar frei lassen
und wenn sich der wurm zur hakenspitze kringelt dann einfach noch ein maiskorn auf den haken schieben dann hält der wurm besser


----------



## olafson (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> .... der Mais ist beim Aalangeln aber kontraproduktiv



nicht immer, 
habe meine meisten aale mit made-mais kombi gefangen. kumpel steht mehr auf tauis, fängt dabei meistens weniger:g.


----------



## Siermann (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?*

Die sind neben einem Maisfeld aufgewachsen  

Ich habe vor allem bei Mais oft Fehlbiss wen die Hakenspitze frei ist , dan gibts nen rúck und dan is ruhe! Wen sie bedeckt ist knallts meisten(also bei einer Laufbleimontage!)

lg tim


----------



## BARSCH123 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?*

ich lasse eigentlich die hakenspitze immer frei es gibt aber ein paar ausnahmen.

1. fischart ( beisverhalten deS fischeS )

2.montage und gewässergegebenheiten

lg christopher (14)

____________________________________________
was gibt es schöneres als neben dem rod pod aufzuwachen


----------



## Tüdde (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?*

Ich lasse auch grundsätzlich frei.
Bei Wurm und Made stellt sich bei mir eigendlich garnicht die frage, denn sofern es sich nicht um Gummi-Immitate handelt würden sich sich sonst gleich vom Haken winden, wenn man sie nicht über den Wiederhaken zieht.
bei Mais ist das eher Geschmackssache.


----------



## Nolfravel (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?*

Bei mir ist die Hakenspitze auch immer frei#6


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## BigGamer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?*

Ich bin auch ein Hakenspitzenfreilasser!#6


----------



## nibbler001 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?*

Frei, Hakt zuverlässiger und man muss den Haken nicht ausm Magen ziehen. Ausserdem setzt der sich von alleine besser fest, wenn ne Made drüber ist rutscht er oft so wieder raus.


----------



## Typhoon112 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?*

Ganz klar Hakenspitze frei. Wüsste auch keinen Grund, warum ich die verdecken sollte. 
Verdecke den Haken ja auch nicht, wenn ich mit Köder am Haar angel!


----------



## BigGamer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?*



Typhoon112 schrieb:


> Ganz klar Hakenspitze frei. Wüsste auch keinen Grund, warum ich die verdecken sollte.
> Verdecke den Haken ja auch nicht, wenn ich mit Köder am Haar angel!


 
Du etwa nicht? Ich benutze immer die hier wenn ich mit Haar angel:q:q:q


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> ich lasse eigentlich die hakenspitze immer frei es gibt aber ein paar ausnahmen.
> 
> 1. fischart ( beisverhalten deS fischeS )
> 
> ...



Das ist es eben und bei nem Köder wie Dosenmais (nicht Hartmais) ist es meiner Meinung nach, bei nem halbwegs gescheiten Haken , schlicht shitegal, ob die Spitze verdeckt ist oder nicht.
Natürlich habe ich kein Problem, wenn jemand aus Prinzip die Spitze frei lässt.#d
Das heißt nicht, dass ich die Hakenspitze grundsätzlich verdecke, lediglich dass es mir wurscht ist.
Wenn ich entschieden habe den Haken voll zu beködern, dann tue ich das, ob die Spitz dann frei ist oder nicht, ist mir hoch wie breit.


----------



## Sanoj (20. April 2013)

*AW: maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?*

Ich lasse auch wie viele anderen die Hakenspitze bei Maden & Mais die Hakenspitze bis zum Wiederhaken frei, aber bei Wurm lasse ich nur ein kleines Stück von der Spitze frei. Mit dem richtigen Anlockfutter habe ich dann auch viel Erfolg. 
VG Sanoj


----------



## phirania (20. April 2013)

*AW: maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?*

hakenspitze frei...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (21. April 2013)

*AW: maden, würmer und mais- hakenspitze frei oder nicht?*

Schon witzig:
:m
Ich wollte heute genau dieses Thema eröffnen...

Bis gestern war es nämlich für mich völlig selbstverständlich, daß die Hakenspitze IMMER frei bleiben muß!

Dann hab ich bei den Classy Catchers einen Thread über´s Schleienangeln gelesen, bei dem das Gegenteil behauptet wurde...

Heute war ich Schleien angeln.
Hab dabei meistens den Mistwurm mit freier Hakenspitze präsentiert.
Zwar hab ich so zwei Fische gefangen, ABER, ich hatte sehr viele Fehlbisse...
Nach einem hab ich dann einen Wurm mit verdeckter Spitze an exakt der gleichen Stelle präsentiert.
Sofort kam ein beherzter Biss, der mir den dritten Fisch einbrachte...

Leider dat die Tinca so viel Terror am Futterplatz gemacht, daß danach Sense war.

Aber das hat mich echt zum Denken gebracht...
Weitere Versuche werden folgen!

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------

